# races



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

there will be races at park lane hobbies on fri night dec 23 at 7 pm. hope 2 see u all here later.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Woo hoo! Last chance before Christmas.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to finally going to be able to make one!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

afx is trans am bodys camaro/ javilin/ barracuda/


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What about the Bodies for 2 tjet classes


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

this friday night jan 6 th were racing at park lane at 7 pm hope 2 see u here zoom we go.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Parl Lane? Is that a new place? LOL


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Hey Honda What classes are they running? :thumbsup:


----------

